# skill2thrill.com



## kalifa (13 Mai 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, ob das Problem nur in der Schweiz besteht, jedenfalls fand ich in Foren Werbung, die zu einem Wettbewerb führen sollte. Zu gewinnen gibts MacBooks, Iphones etc. Allerdings, wer teilnehmen will, stimmt automatisch einem Abo zu, 3 Fr. pro SMS - den Rest kennt ihr ja aus anderen Fällen. Wollte nur warnen, vielleicht gibt es ja Betroffene.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: skill2thrill.com*

Der Betreiber der Seite ist weltweit aktiv und weltweit bekannt. Auch hier im Forum gibt es eine Krankenakte [edit: sorry, da hab ich mich verschaut, das war TM*S* und nicht - wie hier - TM*G* ( Triscreen Media Group - tmg-company.com ). 
Kuck mal hier:
skill2thrill.com - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

und hier:

tmg-company.com - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

In der Schweiz wurde das bereits thematisiert:
OutBay.ch - Europas beliebtestes unabhängige Forum für Online-Handel und Internet-Betrug &bull; Thema anzeigen - H&M Fake-Wettbewerb (skill2thrill.com)

Bitte Beschwerde machen beim BAKOM
https://www.eofcom.ch/contact.do

evtl. parallel hier melden
konsumentenschutz.ch :: Startseite

In Australien hat man 2007 versucht, die Hintermänner dieser Firma zu finden - man landete in Holland. Lustig, denn die Firma ist - aus Australien 
(es finden sich aber auch Beschwerden in Finnland und Neuseeland)


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: skill2thrill.com*

Füttern wir Onkel Google:

Triscreen Media Group
tmg-company.com
skill2thrill.com
Postbus 76253
Amsterdam 1070 EG

Keizersgracht 313 Amsterdam
wixawin(at)tmg-commpany.com

s.a. hier
Same Problems In Oz ! - The Scream!

Dort u.a.:


> "These guys are making an obscene amount of profit, basically charging $40 for every entry."
> A *Netsize call centre operator* revealed TMG was based in Norway, but he would only provide a Sydney postbox as a contact point.


Auf skill2thrill.com steht:


> Sie können unseren Helpdesk unter 0800060066 anrufen



Hinter der 0800-Kontaktnummer in der Schweiz steckt dann:

*Netsize *Deutschland GmbH
Friesenstr. 5-15
50670 Köln
Deutschland
Korrespondenz:
Netsize Deutschland GmbH
c/o BFB Fidam société fiduciaire
Av. Jomini 8
1004 Lausanne 

Quelle: E-Ofcom/BAKOM


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: skill2thrill.com*

wenn man den Link aus dem Kassensturzforum verändert, zB in:
skill2thrill.com/pages/Default.aspx

landet man auf einer 404 von wixawin.com
Die haben noch mehr Länder im Angebot. worldwidenepp

wenn man da zB die US-Seite aufruft, wird eine sms-helpdesk.com erwähnt. Die gehört wieder einer australischen Firma, (Mobile Messenger Australia Pty Ltd) die schon seit 2006 bekannt ist
http://ideceive.blogspot.com/2006/08/phone-scam-your-1-true-love.html
http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,,23974014-11869,00.html

Im Anhang übrigens die Fake-H&M-Seite, zur Dokumentation


----------



## kalifa (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: skill2thrill.com*

wow, ich bin beeindruckt, danke für die vielen Infos!


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: skill2thrill.com*



kalifa schrieb:


> wow, ich bin beeindruckt, danke für die vielen Infos!


kein Problem, wir kennen uns halt hier gut aus in den dunklen Ecken. Vielleicht springt Kassensturz ja darauf an, bei dieser Gelegenheit herzliche Grüße an P.B., den von mir hoch geschätzten Produzenten von Kassensturz :bussi:
Solche Grabungen sollen in erster Linie dazu dienen, dass evtl. interessierte Redakteure nicht den Fehler machen, zu glauben, es handle sich um unbekannte Firmen. Meistens ist es nicht weit zu einer fetten Krankenakte...


----------

